# simple newbie question



## moneylaw (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi

I am planning to buy Live Sand, LR and fishes all together from an established tank and put into my tank. In that case, do I still need to cycle my tank before putting LS, LR and fishes? Will nitrifying bacteria attached on LR and LS will be enough? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Oct 11, 2006)

Your tank will do a mini cycle but for most part take only couple days if that, During transport you have some minor dieoff which is the cause of it. Can usually add things after few days and a WC.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

SilverSurfer said:


> Your tank will do a mini cycle but for most part take only couple days if that, During transport you have some minor dieoff which is the cause of it. Can usually add things after few days and a WC.


I have been dealing with tanks for a while, what is this mini cycle thing. There is no such thing. Either a tank will cycle fully are it hasnt completed yet. And when complete Ammonia will read 0 nitite will be 0 and nitrate should be under 20. THat is a complete cycle cycle so someone explain what a mini cycle is. And to properly cycle it will take 4-8 weeks.


----------



## moneylaw (Jun 28, 2007)

usmc121581 said:


> SilverSurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Your tank will do a mini cycle but for most part take only couple days if that, During transport you have some minor dieoff which is the cause of it. Can usually add things after few days and a WC.
> ...


Is that mean I still have to cycle the tank? or are you saying there won't even be a mini cycle and my tank should be already cycled as soon as I put LS and LR in? Thanks.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I would think if your going to do it that way then you will need at lest 80% of the old water, that was with the live sand and live rock.
Starting from scratch and doing the full cycle isn't a bad thing, you can learn alot about your tank.
this is only my opinion :wink:


----------



## moneylaw (Jun 28, 2007)

Robnjo said:


> I would think if your going to do it that way then you will need at lest 80% of the old water, that was with the live sand and live rock.
> Starting from scratch and doing the full cycle isn't a bad thing, you can learn alot about your tank.
> this is only my opinion :wink:



Thanks for ur advice.


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Robnjo said:


> Iyou will need at lest 80% of the old water, that was with the live sand and live rock.


The water hold very little bacteria so i dont think 80% of the water is needed unless its needed as a stable start sort of thing. I would have a empty tank full of fresh made saltwater at the correct temp and SG waiting for the sand rock and fish. That way the water is fresh. Just how i would do it as water can be difficult to transport.


----------

